

Meitivs Vow to Fight Unlawful Seizure of Children by Maryland CPS - user_235711
https://www.facebook.com/author.danielle.meitiv/posts/1110903585603258

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9399582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9399582)

